# What Moss Will Work Best



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I made a tunnel out of my gravel and PVC pipe and attached it using aquarium-safe silicone about five months ago. I'm interested in covering my tunnel with moss to add to my planted tank effect. If you look in my attached photo, you can see what I'm talking about.

I want to make it a fluffy moss that will cover the whole thing. How much moss would I need and what kind? I was planning on buying like a 6 by 6 inch square of the moss online and allowing it to spread over the tunnel naturally. What's the best way to do this?

By the way, I will be leaving the rocks on the tunnel, so that will give the moss something to attach to.

If you like my tunnel, I used this tutorial to make it: 

DIY Aquarium Cave using a PVC pipe


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a bit of a waste to cover that with moss btw.
Usually, you cover a pipe like that with moss by restraining it with plastic mesh or fishing line - both would work fine.
Java moss or Christmas moss would be fine imo but I don't think it will root naturally on what you've got there.
cb


----------

